# NYU TISCH UNDERGRAD Application film- HELP!



## Jonassss. (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all, I've posted some questions here last year and now I'm gonna be in my final year of high school in 09. I'm starting on my application soon and just needs some advice on the two films that I'm planning on to put in my portfolio. I made them when I was 16 and 17. 

http://www.vimeo.com/2599125

Also, I actually study in Melbourne but I only started there as an international student in 2007. I'm from HK and Im wanna apply for unis in NY/San Fransico. The thing is I dont study math in school(theres a choice) and I have no idea how am I gonna be able to do the SAT. 
Is there any chance that if I can write to the Unis that I wanna apply to a letter and tell them in australia there is a choice to either study math or not and before I made that choice I didnt know I need to the SAT for the US?.. 
Sorry guys I know there are a lot of questions there but Im really desperate and yeah. want to get NYU film alot.. 

I also studied in the Victorian College of the Arts this year ( a university specialized for all arts) and I undertook a foundation course. Usually people that are below 18s arent accepted except I sort of got in and yeah.. not sure will that help my application a bit. Anyhow Im gonna stop my nervous rambling and enjoy the films : ) 

After Spin, you can click on Human experience which is very amteur- one man crew, one actress, shot on the ****ty tiny little mini DV. 

Thanks guys.. any sort of help would be appreciated. 

Jo


----------



## Jonassss. (Dec 30, 2008)

sorry everyone.. but any comments?.. criticism will definitely help : )


----------



## Jonassss. (Jan 5, 2009)

ahah okay i keep trying to up my post. but anything that people think after watching the film?..


----------

